# 1/72 Orion III Space Clipper



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

I figured this should have it's own thread:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

OMG!!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I assume that's the estimated price laid out in front of it.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Woweeeeeee! That’s a BIG mutha! I assume it’s printed? Or is it hollow cast resin? Or a combination?


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

John P said:


> I assume that's the estimated price laid out in front of it.


Yeah but it includes the shirt from the second pic...


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Moebius aint so dead after all, unless this is an extremely late April fools joke.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Trekkriffic said:


> Woweeeeeee! That’s a BIG mutha! I assume it’s printed? Or is it hollow cast resin? Or a combination?


Dude, it's a normal plastic model kit.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Me want!!!!

Larry


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

I wonder if it will come with PanAm decals....

Larry


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Niceeeeeeeeeeeee........ the detailing looks well done.... from far.... plenty of space for a cockpit and a full cabin interior...... 

I'm so glad to see that Moebius are still working on great futur kits.....


----------



## Ross Bailey (Sep 24, 2019)

f1steph said:


> Niceeeeeeeeeeeee........ the detailing looks well done.... from far.... plenty of space for a cockpit and a full cabin interior......
> 
> I'm so glad to see that Moebius are still working on great futur kits.....


So something else was there on the table it was hard to see but Colt put it in his most recent video on YouTube and Facebook.... The spru for a 1350 scale space clipper. So is there going to be a 1350 scale space station to go with the space clipper? It'd be a great way to round out the 2001 line!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

LGFugate said:


> I wonder if it will come with PanAm decals....
> 
> Larry


Definitely not. I forgot where I saw it (Probably Facebook), but no, the copyright for the Pan Am logo is still unattainable.
But you KNOW we'll be covered by the aftermarket guys.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Two things I noticed: a) the raised panels on the wings are not on the original filming miniature based on photos I've seen and b) I'm not seeing any panel lines on the wings, though it could be that they aren't showing up in the photos.

Update:
Found a couple of more photos on CultTVman's Facebook site, cockpit & wing bottom. Wing bottom does show faint panel lines, so I assume top of wing has those too. Wing bottom also has raised panels, which are not seen on the filming miniature based on the 2 photos I have.
https://scontent-atl3-2.xx.fbcdn.net/v/ ... e=61259336

https://scontent-atl3-2.xx.fbcdn.net/v/ ... e=6125F030


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Me Want...... 

I reckon it will not come with PanAm insignia as the PanAm logo is now owned by a railway company. (I think?) And even Frank could not seem to organise a deal for the smaller model.
At least the logo is on a white background so it would be relatively easy to print it on white or clear decal paper on a standard colour printer.

Just need Moebius/Pegaus to sort out a distributor that will actually supply product to this part of the world. I don't really want to pay outrageous shipping for a box that is going to be the usual Moebius size. i.e. BIG


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Fantastic news and it's bigger than I thought it would be in 1/72. I'm sure I'm not the only one who thought they'd upscale it though.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Platz (who is the distributor for Moebuis in Japan) have detail pics of the parts on their blog:

これでも君は「生きててよかった」と思わないのか？　2001年宇宙の旅 1/72 オリオン号　プラモデルキット化!


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Looks like I was correct... Doh!
No PanAm decals on the sheet.
Out with the printer and decal film.


----------



## Ross Bailey (Sep 24, 2019)

Also have detailed pics from the Aries kit on the same blog:









やっぱり生きててよかった。コイツがキット化されるなんて。2001年宇宙の旅　アリエス号


メビウスモデルから1/48のビッグサイズで映画「2001年宇宙の旅」のアリエス号が登場ですSF映画の金字塔として今もその評価は決して下がることがないどころか、ますます高まるスタンリー・キューブリック監督の不朽の名作「2001年宇宙の旅」。無




platz-media.com


----------

